# SP2022 40cal



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

A local shop got alot of trade ins recently and one was a Sig SP2022 in 40cal. It came with the box, paperwork, and 2 12rd mags. The box says it was made in 2017 and it's a US made gun. 
I've owned an older 2022 in 9mm and remember it being a nice gun but kind of a beefy grip. This one feels like it has a slightly more slender grip, nice 3 dot sights, nice trigger. It was used and I got it out the door at $369. That seemed like a nice price for a very clean, hammer fired Sig.
I just brought it home, it may be a week or two before I can get to the range with it.
I was told this would be considered a 2nd gen gun, but no one could tell me what that meant, other then it being made here, not in Germany. Any ideas?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats.

I owned one in 9mm that was FDE in color. I had it about a year, but it's been a while. 

I haven't kept up with them since I sold the one I had. But, they are good guns


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

$369 for a clean Sig in 40 S&W ... I would have bought it too ... 
Nice Catch !
Gary


----------



## DannyR (4 d ago)

54rambler said:


> A local shop got alot of trade ins recently and one was a Sig SP2022 in 40cal. It came with the box, paperwork, and 2 12rd mags. The box says it was made in 2017 and it's a US made gun.
> I've owned an older 2022 in 9mm and remember it being a nice gun but kind of a beefy grip. This one feels like it has a slightly more slender grip, nice 3 dot sights, nice trigger. It was used and I got it out the door at $369. That seemed like a nice price for a very clean, hammer fired Sig.
> I just brought it home, it may be a week or two before I can get to the range with it.
> I was told this would be considered a 2nd gen gun, but no one could tell me what that meant, other then it being made here, not in Germany. Any ideas?
> ...


----------

